# Pro chem one rip 200mg/ml



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi guys/girls

have shown an interest in this product for a cut at some point however im unsure on dosing protocol, im aware that its all fast acting short esters

One-Rip 200mg/ml


70mg Test Propionate

65mg Masteron Propionate

65mg Trenbolone Acetate


what i was lookig for was any additional info that people may have from first hand experience or any knowledge they may be willing to share

i have googled it but was unable to find much

im assuming it is and eod injection but how much can you inject at once?

and for how long for?

also is there any need for additional steroids to be added?

and finally is the pct standard, nolva 20/20/20/20 clomid 100/100/50/50 (hcg run on course)

Thanks for any input much appreciated


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Havent had any 1st hand experience with PC's one rip, but i do have some useful info.

EOD injections as there ice a prop n ace esters. Its 200mg/ml obviously, depending out how much you want to run per week, depending on your cycle history also.

I would start with 1ml EOD and see how you get on from there, you can always do 1.5ml - 2ml EOD as the esters are fast you will notice gains quite quickly.

6-8 weeks would be good cycle legnth.

If you want to throw a oral in there for some good pumps, winny or tbol would probably be a good lean gainer/hardener.

PCT you have wrote there is fine.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

thanks shreds topman, isit possible at all to run test prop maybe on its on for an additional for weeks to make course 12 weeks.

my cycle history is very simple i havent got any as yet lol however about to begin a simple test e 600mg per week for 12 weeks and dbol kickstart at 30 mg for 4 weeks, same pct as outlined in op and using adex 0.5mg e3d with hcg at 1000iu per week.

i would be looking at this cutting cycle for next year i know there is so many different courses you can do so im playing around as it were and coming up with different combinations and then asking for advice on if it is any good along with doing my own research on all the compounds.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Never used it as a cycle on it's own, have used it at the end of a cycle for 4 weeks very good results (200mg eod)


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Im running a similar product from another lab at the mo. 1 ml EOD is working well!


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

I have some , but not used yet.

On its own , trusting the label dosage,

70 mg test p eod seem a bit low. 100 mg a day being commonplace for test P. 200 mg a day for big , advanced BB

But, it will do some work.

Masteron, I like it very much. It's the only compound that make me lose some hairs daily. I like to keep masteron short , 3 weeks , 4 at the most. I know some people keep it for 8, even 12 weeks. I get what I want in less time, so personally I like short spells on it.

400-600 mg x week seem the sweet spot for most

65mg eod seem a bit low

same for tren a .

Try it and see yourself. Maybe 1 ml eod work good for 8 week cycles.

Or try 1.5 ml eod .


----------



## Hardlabour2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

Shreds said:


> Havent had any 1st hand experience with PC's one rip, but i do have some useful info.
> 
> EOD injections as there ice a prop n ace esters. Its 200mg/ml obviously, depending out how much you want to run per week, depending on your cycle history also.
> 
> ...


What dose would you run the winny at?


----------



## DannySprings (Nov 18, 2011)

you will prob need adex .5mg eod during cycle aswell mate


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

If ya dont want the pip one rip causes try the one from the other lab it's much smoother.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

I bet he's finished his cycle by now. And what pip you on about it's just like a pint of Guinness !!!


----------

